
AT&T iPhone Tethering to Cost $55 Per Month - jasonlbaptiste
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2009/06/18/appmodo-tethering
======
TomOfTTB
Well, as the commercials say, it is the "Fastest 3G Network in the U.S." that
you're paying for (Eye Roll)

Seriously though I think this is one practice that people should protest. I
have no problem with AT&T charging for the equipment itself but if they
advertise "unlimited data" than you should get "unlimited data" regardless of
what screen it's on.

Don't get me wrong, I see their side of it. If people can tether they'll use
more bandwidth which will cost AT&T more. So they want to charge more. I get
the business reasons on their side.

But last I checked it was still a crime to advertise fradulently and that's
what I consider their "unlimited data" plan to be. Just because the Cellular
companies have banded together to make this pricing the norm doesn't make it
right.

~~~
ghshephard
I think the argument is "Unlimited Data for the iPhone" - not for a laptop
connected to it. If that is the case, I wish they would make it explicit.

~~~
jonhohle
> Furthermore, plans(unless specifically designated for tethering usage)
> cannot be used for any applications that tether the device (through use of,
> including without limitation, connection kits, other phone/PDA-to computer
> accessories, BLUETOOTH® or any other wireless technology) to Personal
> Computers (including without limitation, laptops), or other equipment for
> any purpose

That's not explicit?

~~~
ghshephard
It is, and I stand corrected. When I went to check the "Data Plan" feature, I
saw the following text - which didn't note the no-tethering. I should have
drilled down.

[http://www.wireless.att.com/cell-phone-
service/packages/pack...](http://www.wireless.att.com/cell-phone-
service/packages/packages-details.jsp?q_package=sku3790236&_requestid=108919)

\---SNIP---- Feature Please note: Data plan for iPhone is required for the
life of your iPhone service and cannot be removed in the future. Data Plan for
iPhone

$30.00/month

Data Plan for iPhone includes unlimited data in the U.S. Access rich HTML
email and desktop-level web browsing, as well as Visual Voicemail to listen to
voicemail messages in any order you choose.

Please note: AT&T is Apple's exclusive carrier partner for iPhone in the
United States. An eligible data plan for iPhone is required. This data plan
covers data usage in the United States and does not cover international data
usage and charges. If AT&T determines that you are using an iPhone on your
account without an eligible data plan, AT&T reserves the right to add an
eligible data plan to your account and bill you the appropriate monthly fee.
\---SNIP----

------
ghshephard
Seems pretty reasonable in comparison - I pay $60/month for my Sprint USB
1xEVDO Dongle for 5 GBytes.

Now, if that $55 includes data for the iPhone as well, then I'll be very
interested in seeing how ATT's HSUPA network compares to sprints 1xEVDO in the
Bay Area - But I'm guessing that would be too good to be true.

------
spoiledtechie
You know, I don't have an Iphone. I have an HTC that does ABSOLUTELY
everything the IPHONE does for less.

I pay $45 a month, which includes unlimited data, sms, and calls. I get
tethering for free as well! Its not the Tethering your paying for. Its the
Name brand.

~~~
secret
I've been looking for a new plan. What phone/carrier do you have?

~~~
jamesbritt
I have a G1 from T-mobile (Arizona, USA). I'm pretty sure all G1 plans come
with unlimited data; you pay more or less based on text messages and call
minutes.

I get tethering via the Proxoid app. It does not require being root. It has
some downsides: it's not a super-simple one-click thing (not that I care, but
some might), and I haven't got it working for https yet.

But otherwise it is really good. Made getting stuck at LAX last week less
annoying.

~~~
icey
T-Mobile in the Phoenix area is really good. I am getting pretty tempted to
jailbreak my iPhone and go back to T-Mobile. Plus, it will be nice to use my
dev G1 with 3G speeds when I switch over to it.

------
hellweaver666
I used to tether my laptop to my Sony Ericsson's GPRS connection K750i via
Bluetooth - there weren't any monthly fees or other faffing about, I just paid
for what I used (I think it was by the Megabyte in those days).

Why do they have to make it complicated?

------
djehuty
Tethering is free (and currently available, I tried it out) on Optus in
Australia. I don't know the situation with the two other Aus iphone carriers.

~~~
jhy
Really? How did you get it to work? When I tried, I got a popup "contact your
carrier".

The SMH is reporting that it'll be $10/m from 22nd June
([http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/mobiles/optus-iphone-
teth...](http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/mobiles/optus-iphone-tethering-
comes-at-a-price-20090618-cizn.html)), and the Optus FAQ says it will announce
the price on that date
([http://personal.optus.com.au/web/ocaportal.portal?_nfpb=true...](http://personal.optus.com.au/web/ocaportal.portal?_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=Template_wRHS&FP=/personal/mobile/iphone3G/faqsiphoneossoftware&site=personal)).

~~~
chrisbolt
Go to <http://help.benm.at/au.php> on your iPhone.

------
o_sam_o
How do they know your tethering?

~~~
ciscoriordan
I wonder if people who paid for Netshare when it was available in the App
Store will get billed for tethering if AT&T goes after unauthorized tetherers.

~~~
chrisbolt
Netshare is a hack, a pain to set up, and when I tried it was far slower than
tethering is now. I bought the app, tried it, and never used it again.

